# Unexpected kill



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

logo96, ghost0311/8541, and The Shadow of Death. we all went into the woods today and ghost spotted a giant cotton mouth with his head sticking out of the water, then he shot him right behind the eye, folded up right there.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

dang nice shot and looks like a big snake


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

It was a good 5-5 1/2 feet long


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

dang thats a big one btw what type of bags are you using


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bags or bands?


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

bags ive been looking around for one and havent found one i like yet


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

We make our own bags.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

thats cool


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah, you would have to ask him how he made his.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

yeah i might have to send him a msg and find out


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

what ammo were u guys using


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

im pretty sure he was using 36 cal. lead balls.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

cool


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice kill


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

wow,if i did that id make sure id practiced enough,good shooting!


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

we practice everyday.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Fitting end for a cottonmouth .... good job!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice shot man! That's one hell of a cotton mouth if Wikipedia serves me correctly


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

cairomn said:


> Nice shot man! That's one **** of a cotton mouth if Wikipedia serves me correctly


Why is He11 a swear word.... Oh well I guess I'm to hip to understand.... Possibly shoulder.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes the weird part is it was cold out and she was out in it


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

Good shooting skills!!


----------

